# I don't understand how the hinge system works...



## jgirvine (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a K2.  Have a cover that has 4 corner loops to hold it in.  I am going to get a K3.  Need a cover.  I keep reading about the hinge system, but I can not figure out how it works.  Any one got any pictures?  Can you see the back of the Kindle with the hinge system?  I thought that if you can turn it so the back if open I might like that in order to better hear the speakers.  Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a pic from Amazon:










The hooks go into the holes on the side of the Kindle. The hooks are not on the spine of the case, but attached to the inside back cover.

You cannot push the back of the cover away from the Kindle, you will damage the cover (or the Kindle).


----------



## auge_28 (Oct 3, 2010)

jgirvine said:


> I have a K2. Have a cover that has 4 corner loops to hold it in. I am going to get a K3. Need a cover. I keep reading about the hinge system, but I can not figure out how it works. Any one got any pictures? Can you see the back of the Kindle with the hinge system? I thought that if you can turn it so the back if open I might like that in order to better hear the speakers. Thanks for any and all help.


Everything I heard says that you should not turn the Kindle (like a page) if using this system.
It applies pressure to the case around the hinge and may cause cracking.
I use the hinge and it works wonderfully as a securing device, but I always have to warn people looking at my Kindle not to "flip" it over.







*This is the hinge system.*​






*This is what the damage looks like*​
Mind you that this is rare, but should be considered.


----------



## jgirvine (Jun 17, 2009)

Ah thanks.  Ok, don't want the hinge system, I have way too many people ask to look at my Kindle.  I don't want to take the chance.  I love you guys.  You are so helpful.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

This is not a "hinge" system -there is no hinge involved, anywhere.  It is a hook/attachment fitting.  Unfortunately, this mis-labeling has probably contributed to the reported accidents of attempting to pull the cover back away from the Kindle.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

jgirvine said:


> Ah thanks. Ok, don't want the hinge system, I have way too many people ask to look at my Kindle. I don't want to take the chance. I love you guys. You are so helpful.


There is no need for anxiety over this type of fitting. I've used many with the "hooks" (not just Amazon), and have never had any problems, whatsoever. Including curious friends.


----------



## auge_28 (Oct 3, 2010)

Skydog said:


> There is no need for anxiety over this type of fitting. I've used many with the "hooks" (not just Amazon), and have never had any problems, whatsoever. Including curious friends.


I agree, as I said above that this is rare damage . . . but should be considered when looking for a case.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

If that type of damage occurs with the Amazon jacket, they will replace the Kindle for free.  No need to worry.


----------



## kindlefan (Dec 4, 2008)

The hinge system is excellent -- it keeps the Kindle firmly in the case, it sits exactly where it's supposed to, and you don't have loops on all four corners.  You just have to exercise a tiny bit of caution to open the case from the correct side.  If you are concerned you can get a case that has one or two loops on the right side (one is really enough) or get the Smak-Dab clip.  

Really, the hinge is a great attachement system -- both elegant and functional -- it's a shame that people have been scared away of using it because of some easily avoidable user error.


----------



## auge_28 (Oct 3, 2010)

kindlefan said:


> The hinge system is excellent -- it keeps the Kindle firmly in the case, it sits exactly where it's supposed to, and you don't have loops on all four corners. You just have to exercise a tiny bit of caution to open the case from the correct side. If you are concerned you can get a case that has one or two loops on the right side (one is really enough) or get the Smak-Dab clip.
> 
> Really, the hinge is a great attachement system -- both elegant and functional -- it's a shame that people have been scared away of using it because of some easily avoidable user error.


I agree


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I've had the hinge system on my K2 and really liked it and I will get getting one for my K3.

I was a little paranoid about other people flipping the K2 away from the back cover so I used a sticky velcro dot between the Kindle and the back cover.  Worked perfectly, nobody applied undue force to the Kindle and I felt it was secure.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I see how the attachment hooks into the kindle... but what makes it stay put?  I am sure that they designed it so the kindle wont fall out, but I just don't see how it works.


----------



## ekindlecovers (Oct 17, 2010)

Bonbonlover said:


> I see how the attachment hooks into the kindle... but what makes it stay put? I am sure that they designed it so the kindle wont fall out, but I just don't see how it works.


It's really a great system. It really locks it into place. Your Kindle won't fall out. Probably you'll have to just try it out and you can see for yourself.


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

Some covers (occasionally cheaper than the Amazon cover) use a holster system instead. No hooks, hinges, velcro needed.

I have this one, a JAVOedge cover.

http://www.amazon.com/JAVOedge-Cherry-Blossom-Amazon-Kindle/dp/B0041U2D64/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1287351950&sr=8-8

Works great, and the Kindle is protected from almost all four sides. (it's a little open at the bottom so you can access the slide button and the volume controls) It also has cutouts on the back for the speakers. They do have book style too. I like the flip ones because I like the kickstand and the fact that the cover flips over the top of the Kindle and protects the top too.

I have the JAVOedge cover for my K2, (had two covers, gave one to my dad for his K2 after it slid out of the Mivizu cover he had) and loved them so much that when I got my K3, I was extremely careful with my K3 and barely touched it for over a month so that I wouldnt break it before the JAVOedge covers arrived.

I'm planning on getting another one or three if they put out a few more different fabrics. (or I may buy the purple leather croc flip cover)


----------



## sky (Oct 3, 2010)

I was also worried about the hinge when I first got my K2 and Amazon cover, but found that using some 3M Command strips (the sort with a tab that lets you easily remove the adhesive) to stick the back of the Kindle to the cover worked quite well.

(Would probably work less well if I had more than one cover for my Kindle and wanted to switch around though!)


----------



## Mutz (Oct 3, 2010)

kim said:


> I've had the hinge system on my K2 and really liked it and I will get getting one for my K3.
> 
> I was a little paranoid about other people flipping the K2 away from the back cover so I used a sticky velcro dot between the Kindle and the back cover. Worked perfectly, nobody applied undue force to the Kindle and I felt it was secure.


I've done the same thing with my K3's Amazon cover. Just a small patch of sticky velcro material on the back of the reader close to the right edge (at about the middle point between the top and bottom of the reader) and the same on the back of the cover. Works like a charm to keep someone from inadvertently lifting the Kindle away from the cover and doing damage to the device and/or the attachment mechanism. I wouldn't have bothered if I was the only one holding the reader, but as others have mentioned, I get requests from curious people wanting to look at and hold my Kindle and I have cringed on more than one occasion when they tried to flip the device over to check out the back side. Luckily no damage occurred but I decided it was time to incorporate a safeguard against anything happening in the future. Now I don't feel nervous at all about letting someone pick up and look at my awesome K3 as the velcro holds it so solidly in place when it is attached to the cover.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

The upper hinge tab slides down towards the lower hinge tab.  To put your Kindle on it you insert the lower tab in the appropriate slot on the left of the Kindle, rotate it up slightly until it meets the upper hinge tab.  Sometimes these will just click neatly into place, otherwise simply slide the upper tab down until it inserts into the slot on the Kindle and then push it back up to "lock" the device in place.

I hope this helps!

Take Care,
Jackie
Team M-Edge


----------



## kindlefan (Dec 4, 2008)

JackieAtMEdge said:


> Take Care,
> Jackie
> Team M-Edge


Oh, the irony of M-Edge discussing the hinge...

(Bring. It. Back!)


----------

